# Best recall training technique?



## Samiam125 (May 30, 2020)

Hi everyone

I was just wondering what recall training techniques worked for your V? 

Our 8 month old girl is good at home and if we are off leash BUT only if there are no other dogs in the area. If she sees another dog then it's like she is possessed and she is off!! Me yelling out my normal recall command with the offer of a tasty treat is not enough to tempt her. In fact, it's like we don't exist. 

Would love to hear what methods did and did not work for your V.

Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Put her back on the check cord,and start to incorporate an eCollar if you have no objections to their use.Recreate the situations with other dogs and use them as a training opportunity.
Right now, in her mind, there is no penalty for disobeying you. She'll get the treats eventually, and she knows this. There has to be a penalty for her disobeying the command. Either coming to an abrupt stop at the end of the check cord, or an electronic stimulation from the eCollar.
Once the negative is enforced, reward the positive behavior of coming back to heel.
She is young, and this is normal behavior, but you want to get ahead of it before it really becomes a problem.

I've never personally been a big fan of using treats. I do give them, and will use them to bridge a gap, but I really want the dog willingly behaving, rather than doing it for food. It's just to easy to "over treat" them. Sometimes though, they have earned their rewards.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Samiam125 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was just wondering what recall training techniques worked for your V?
> 
> ...


I always use treats to encourage and funny words, joy, clapping hands, etc. for positive behavior after a learned command and a VERY deep loud voice with a firm hold of the muzzle for negative. You do what you are comfortable with but the contrast must be significant. Also, never give a command if the dog is not paying attention to you. Use the name ONLY for getting the attention. I never used a shock collar and never will. All of my Vizslas (56 years of ownership and counting) always came when called and came fast and instantly wigging their tails. Before I teach "come" I teach "stay" and before I teach stay I teach "seat".... and always at home. Never let a non response end in no reprimand. One last word....if your Vizsla is allready running away after something you need to do whatever for him/her to pay attention to you BEFORE you issue a command....remember...never issue a command if the dog is not paying attention to you.....


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Whenever my dog gets too far away I call his name and “here” I also clap twice. When I’m at the dog park I only use the clap part as not to annoy others by yelling. He has always listened except for a month around age 5 months. He is now 7.5 months and listens close to 100%. I started teaching the command early on w a long leash. He pretty much listened right away and didn’t take much 

when he comes I always pet and praise


----------

